

Launched My New Home InfoSec Startup – Digifense - digifense

Please check it out at www.digifense.com!  We&#x27;re a professional security service aimed at network security monitoring and vulnerability scanning for the home user.  We&#x27;re trying to address the growing Internet of Things security issue and believe IDS capabilities are an important addition to have at home, not just at the office.<p>Security is made simple for the customer for even the non-technical savvy by having their own personal security analyst.  This analyst will monitor events from the cloud to sort out false positive from legitimate events, and reach out if there is a threat with options to block and resolve the threat.<p>We&#x27;re VERY small at this point, just trying to get the word out! :)
======
lucb1e
First thing I see:

> Digifense uses a new patent pending way of detecting malware

Way to go...

Also, I can't really discover what this service is supposed to be. It's
simple, it's patented and it's effective. But what is it?

Even in the FAQ, the question "What is Digifense" takes 4 sentences to mention
that it's actually just router firmware.

